# Sculpture "Walter"



## Mumfandc (May 31, 2005)

These shots are of a head sculpture I did of my friend Walter in my 2nd college semester. Walter did one of my head but couldn't really finish it...the problem was my head is too large (not MY fault!) and he didn't have enough clay to finish it in realistic dimensions!

So he just decided to take some shortcuts, and in the end everyone said his head looked like a cartoon version of me. He's better at football, but he was very proud of his sculpture.


----------

